# new Hi viz vests for the girls



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

got the girls new night walking Hi Viz Vests. they are from american so the postege was hi but glad i got them. Because i have Inca who is a black dog i have always been looking for things to make her seen in the dark, but also their equifleece keep my girls dryer but they make my lighter girls darker at night. 

other vest hang loose on my girls or dont have enough reflective material to meke them worthwhile. but theas have got to be the best i have ever seen. 

so happy with them. 
http://youtu.be/8HMVApBKNdU


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They look great Kendal!  I need something like that for Daisy.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Kendal I have that worry with maggie! She is so black and now it's dark I worry about her not being seen. Her new winter coat Altho black has reflective stitching which works well. But it's not always cold enough for that coat. Have u seen any collars that do the job? Ps high vis coats are cute! Emma x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the problam with the collars are with the curly coated dogs you dont see the collar. borroed a friends to try it but it didnt realy show up on inca. and the pet blinker light things the dog has to be looking at you before you see it.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

They are fab


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm impressed with those Kendal. Can't believe I sat and watched all four and a half minutes of your video! Lol.

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

My friends cockapoo has an LED blinker on his collar and even with his curly coat is shows up. When he runs around the field he looks like a little flashing Christmas tree!  I definitely want a flasher for our field walks but a refelctive coat would be better for when we are on the streets more.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh That is great!!!! I often think if we are visible or not.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great video ... good idea with the dark nights creeping up on us ... I like an evening walk with my dogs ...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I'm impressed with those Kendal. Can't believe I sat and watched all four and a half minutes of your video! Lol.
> 
> Karen xx


lol, i just did the same...waiting for a jacket to appear out of the darkness 

Great vests Kendal, wouldn't mind one of those for Obi. Assume you couldn't find them in the UK at all then?


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been on the look out for something for Eddie as well, especially for the early morning walks when I'm half asleep and its dark!

I thought about a headtorch  A friend has put some sort of torch on their dogs collar and I thought about a reflective collar but his hair is getting quite long now.

Will have to have a search on the internet


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

ive just brought wispa a new hi viz jacket from a garden centre that does a pets corner, but pets at home do them too.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

they're great!! defo need one for Maisie - i lose her in the back garden when it's dark . i did get her a pink light up collar from pets at home which is quite good -can be on full or flashing slow or fast.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that I have just found these vests for only £2.29 from *here* while browsing the Clas Ohlson catalogue.

Clas Ohlson don't sell online yet but will be from early 2012 so only good if you have a store near you at the mo. Thought they may be worth trying if you were thinking of getting one rather than pay expensive shipping cost from America.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

flounder_1 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know that I have just found these vests for only £2.29 from *here* while browsing the Clas Ohlson catalogue.
> 
> Clas Ohlson don't sell online yet but will be from early 2012 so only good if you have a store near you at the mo. Thought they may be worth trying if you were thinking of getting one rather than pay expensive shipping cost from America.


Was just looking through some old posts and found this, we have one in our town centre so will hopefully be picking one up at he weekend


----------

